# Kindle 3 Screen Messed Up. Help!



## natethegreat131 (Aug 22, 2011)

I got a kindle 3 for my birthday and loved it. About a week ago i looked at it, and the screen was messed up. I called amazon customer service and got it replaced. I just got the replacement, and the same thing happened, the screen is messed up, has anyone else had this problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That looks very much like a cracked screen to me. The plastic covering on the top may not be damaged but the underlying glass is. The screen is controlled by a matrix of horizontal and vertical electrical traces on the glass which activate the individual pixels. Once the glass is cracked it interferes with these and that's what causes the lines you can see.

If so, there's no way to fix it - you'll have to phone CS to get another replacement.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

...and buy a rigid cover for it.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I think Linjeakel's taken over from me in writing these explanations!  

The only comment I'd add is that you can see where the cracks in the glass are: the most obvious is the curved line going from the left "page down" button down to the "U" key, below which everything is white: but there are others radiating in the same direction, a couple down to the "O" key, and two or three more heading towards the right "page down" key.

My guess would be either an impact near the left page down button, or alternatively a flexing of the Kindle so that it bent across these lines.

It doesn't really matter, I just like playing Holmes!

And yes, get a case or cover.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Morf said:


> I think Linjeakel's taken over from me in writing these explanations!


You taught me well, Obi-Wan ......


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

valleycat1 said:


> ...and buy a rigid cover for it.


I second this.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

The same thing happened to mine in April. I called and they replaced it for me. This is what mine looked like.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Linjeakel, my Padawan,  

That picture from gaidinsgirl is the best picture I've ever seen of a cracked Kindle screen. Can we hijack the picture (assuming gaidinsgirl doesn't mind) and put it in the "cracked screen" FAQ?

They always say "a picture paints a thousand words", and that one certainly does!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

You're welcome to use my picture as well - (gaidinsgirl crack does make a pretty pattern!)










My daughter kept her kindle in an oberon leather case, took it out to read without a cover - and the next day(a Friday) when she went to turn it on - this is what she saw - add to it the fact she was scheduled to go to a college camp and was depending on having her kindle - the AWESOME Kindle service people overnight expressed her a new kindle so she would have it by Monday at 7 am (I was prepared to pay for that shipping - and when I gave them the credit card, I thought I was paying for the shipping - boy was I happily surprised!)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Morf said:


> Linjeakel, my Padawan,
> 
> That picture from gaidinsgirl is the best picture I've ever seen of a cracked Kindle screen. Can we hijack the picture (assuming gaidinsgirl doesn't mind) and put it in the "cracked screen" FAQ?
> 
> They always say "a picture paints a thousand words", and that one certainly does!


I've put the photo into the FAQ and also linked back to this thread for people to see the other examples.


----------

